# RS6



## schwein (Apr 29, 2000)

oh god when i heard about the RS4 sport wagon, i thought to my self wow thats the perfect car.. 380hp, flared arches, huge wheels and its a wagon what a sleeper, but now the idea of an RS6 good god 450 hp in a big usable car wow can you say M5 killer.. i would, i love the M5 but comeon its a wagon and it can blow the doors off of most Boxes on the road!


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: RS6 (RazorR)*

Allright!!! Finally a car that puts BMW where it belongs.
450BHP BI-TURBO in the rs6 WHOW! What would happen if GIAC made a good chip for this baby,now let me guess +/- 510BHP??


----------

